# Big Brother 21 - OAD Sunday 07/28/2019 (S21E15)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Watching last night's episode now... BRB...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

That looked like a painful comp...

"Who wants to see my HoH room?!"... <crickets> 

Still watching...not done yet...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

MikeekiM said:


> Watching last night's episode now... BRB...


you may wish to double check your thread title...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> you may wish to double check your thread title...


Oh dang... I'll get a moderator to change that for me...

Thanks for the catch...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow... Holly didn't really make a big move there, did she? All that talk about keeping Sam around was a red herring.

I really wonder when they are going to start turning on each other... Should be fun to watch...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Seems like they are on the verge of splitting up that alliance. Just hope it happens soon. Otherwise it's been good competitions and lousy players all season.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Six-shooters are running the house. Cliff had his shot and blew it. But if Christie can play her Diamond Power, maybe they can put Michie on the block and get him out.

Surprised BB is starting to show Michie's true colors. They hid it from everyone not watching the live feeds.

Kat is dumb as a stump but she is probably a lot of fun to hang around with. But she has zero gameplay.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Donbadabon said:


> Kat is dumb as a stump but she is probably a lot of fun to hang around with. But she has zero gameplay.


kat has been my biggest surprise this season, i thought i'd hate her, but she has come across as someone much more fun than i'd predicted.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Six-shooters are running the house. Cliff had his shot and blew it. But if Christie can play her Diamond Power, maybe they can put Michie on the block and get him out.
> 
> Surprised BB is starting to show Michie's true colors. They hid it from everyone not watching the live feeds.
> 
> Kat is dumb as a stump but she is probably a lot of fun to hang around with. But she has zero gameplay.


I would be shocked if Christie used it to get out Michie. Without knowing anything in the live feeds, I just feel it's another CBS red herring. The type they use when the season pretty much sucks and they need to keep the viewer interested that something like that MIGHT happen. Unless one of the outsiders win an HOH, I'd be shocked if the shooters didn't make it to the final 6.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Christie is too neurotic to use it to save anyone but herself, unless it’s the final week of the power and it’s going away anyway.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I like Kat. She has a very playful and fun personality.

Right now, I am (not surprisingly) pulling for the minority players: Kat, Nicole, Sam and Nick.

I don't know if they stand a chance, but I am rooting for them nonethless.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Christie is too neurotic to use it to save anyone but herself, unless it's the final week of the power and it's going away anyway.


When is the final week she can use it?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> When is the final week she can use it?


Next week.


----------

